# Samsung Green 25R (25R5)Bench Retest Results



## Alex (12/10/15)

Samsung Green 25R (25R5) 20A 2500mAh 18650 Bench Retest Results...a great 20A battery self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 9 hours ago * by Mooch315

Bottom Line: In my opinion, this is a fantastic 20A continuous discharge current (CDR) cell with good capacity for its rating. I recommend not using it above 30A. I have included 30A-70A pulsed discharges but I haven't set pass/fail standards for pulse testing yet.

Test results, discharge graph, photos: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ch-retest-results-a-great-20a-battery.706485/[1]

All my test results to date: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/[2]

Actual current ratings and the Safety Grades table for all the batteries I have tested: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ades-picking-a-safe-battery-to-vape-with.7447

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...msung_green_25r_25r5_20a_2500mah_18650_bench/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## MJ INC (12/10/15)

Very good batteries. Most of the Chinese mod makers suggest the Sony vtc4 but the Samsung is at the same level except slightly cheaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------

